# hr10-250 dvr record



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the Directv HR10-250 DVR (TIVO)
I have a satellite feed going into sat input1 and OTA going into the antenna input.
Is it possible to record a sat program and an OTA program at the same time since they are coming from 2 different sources?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely. You will have to enable both inputs if you want to be able to record from two sources simultaneously. The HDTivo can record from two sat feeds, two OTA feeds, or one sat feed and one OTA feed simultaneously. 

This will require a 2nd sat connection if you don't already have it connected. The antenna connection is split internally in the HDTivo so you only need one cable from your antenna. Connect the 2nd sat cable to the SAT2 input and rerun guided setup to specify two cables connected to the HDTivo and you're all set.


----------



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Absolutely. You will have to enable both inputs if you want to be able to record from two sources simultaneously. The HDTivo can record from two sat feeds, two OTA feeds, or one sat feed and one OTA feed simultaneously.
> 
> This will require a 2nd sat connection if you don't already have it connected. The antenna connection is split internally in the HDTivo so you only need one cable from your antenna. Connect the 2nd sat cable to the SAT2 input and rerun guided setup to specify two cables connected to the HDTivo and you're all set.


I understand that it can record if it has two Sat feed with OTA for each, but I only have 1 Sat feed and 1 OTA feed. (My house is not set up for two Sat feeds because all 3 feeds taken.)

Can I input the OTA into the second Sat input? Or is there another way around not having two Sat feeds? Thanks.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

Cannot input OTA into second sat input. You can go thru guided setup and say you have two sat inputs(but that would give you a warning message and the possibility of missing a sat recording. Best thing to do is run another line.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Cargret17 said:


> I understand that it can record if it has two Sat feed with OTA for each, but I only have 1 Sat feed and 1 OTA feed. (My house is not set up for two Sat feeds because all 3 feeds taken.)
> 
> Can I input the OTA into the second Sat input? Or is there another way around not having two Sat feeds? Thanks.


To enable two tuners, you must connect two sat cables and run guided setup to tell it you have both connected. If you only connect one sat cable, you get only one tuner.
Someone in another thread said you could tell the receiver you have two sat cables when you don't, which would allow you to record two OTA channels at the same time, but since you don't know which sat tuner the receiver will try to use to record from the sat, you can't reliably schedule recordings of sat programs. Thus, that's not a permanent workaround.
Good luck.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you have two lines (one for OTA and one for SAT) you can use a diplexor to make the OTA line carry both OTA and SAT, assuming the OTA cable goes somewhere near your multiswitch or dish.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Cargret17 said:


> (My house is not set up for two Sat feeds because all 3 feeds taken.)


 And DirecTV doesn't make a dish with an odd number of outputs. You probably have an empty connection on your LNB housing. Run a cable from there to your OTA line. Diplex them together like everyone has already explained.

-Robert


----------



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

rlj5242 said:


> And DirecTV doesn't make a dish with an odd number of outputs. You probably have an empty connection on your LNB housing. Run a cable from there to your OTA line. Diplex them together like everyone has already explained.
> 
> -Robert


Are you saying that eventhough my dish has 3 LNBs that there is a 4th output I can run to my TV so that 1 TV can have 2 feeds?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Yes, the triple LNB dish has a built-in 4 output multiswitch. You just need to remove the LNB assembly and run additional lines up the arm, connect the line and then put the LNB assembly back. If you ever find a need for more than four outputs, then connect a 4x8 multiswitch to all four lines from the dish.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Someone in another thread said you could tell the receiver you have two sat cables when you don't, which would allow you to record two OTA channels at the same time, but since you don't know which sat tuner the receiver will try to use to record from the sat, you can't reliably schedule recordings of sat programs.


If you tell the HDTivo you have two sat feeds when you really don't, you'll never make it past guided setup without failing. Even if you did you'd get a constant nag message about searching for a signal on Sat input #2. You'd also end up missing a lot of recorded shows because the HDTivo would still attempt to use the 2nd input as a recording source since you told it the sat was connected there.



> You just need to remove the LNB assembly and run additional lines up the arm, connect the line and then put the LNB assembly back.


If you have a Phase III dish then there's no need to remove the LNB assembly to make the connections. The Phase III dish has a built-in 4x4 multiswitch so all of the connections are accessible without removing the LNBs. Now, if you have one of the original dual-LNB oval dishes with a SAT-C kit (like I do) then you'd have to combine the 5 outputs from the LNBs into four cables (the SAT-C kit has a combiner in the kit to merge it with the 18-volt line from the 101 sat LNB) and use an external multiswitch.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> If you have a Phase III dish then there's no need to remove the LNB assembly to make the connections. The Phase III dish has a built-in 4x4 multiswitch so all of the connections are accessible without removing the LNBs.


 Really? My hand is not small enough to reach up inside the LNB mounting arm. I usually unscrew the assembly from the arm to make connecting the cables a little easier.










-Robert


----------



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

Help! I just bought a HR10-250 reciever from Best Buy. I actually called DTV from the store to see if I would have any problems. The guy on the phone said something about an upgrade to the dish that I would need in a few months as they went to mp4 but nothing else. 

I ordered a upgraded dish from DTV from the standard round 2 LNB type to the 5 LNB one. 

I readily admit that I'm new to this discussion. Can someone simplify this for me? 
What's this upgrade from MP2 - MP4? What's it mean for me. If the HR10-250 doesn't support this, does it mean I won't get HD or just not as clear as it could be. I'm concerned that I just paid $600 for a new reciever that may be obsolete very shortly and I'll have to buy a new one. I called DTV yesterday to try to get their story but I think the person I talked to didn't understand it either.

Thanks in advance


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The MP4 issue is that your HR10-250 cannot receive the NEW HD local channels that DirecTV is now making available in some markets. It has no effect on your existing service. DirecTV has said that they will offer a swap or trade-in for their new HR20 DVR when it becomes available, but it really isn't an issue unless you want to get the HD local channels from DirecTV (which are available for Boston).


----------



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

So I can't get local channels in HD. Am I correct in assuming that there is not an option right now to get a DVR and HD (for all channels)? DTV customer service was talking something about an off air antenna?? Is this something worth looking into?

Jim


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Correct - DTV does not currently offer a DVR that can pick up the HD locals. It has been said that they will introduce the HR20 in May.

Yes, you can use an off-air antenna if you're within 40 miles of the transmitters. The HR10-250 can use one of these. Go to www.antennaweb.org to see what kind of antenna might be right for you. www.antennasdirect.com is a good source for HDTV antennas. With an antenna, you may find you get stations that DirecTV doesn't offer.


----------



## Robert Spalding (Jan 12, 2001)

some people get better than 40 miles reception, not sure where you get that number


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, some people can get up to 70 miles. But you need a a big honkin' antenna for that or perhaps live on the plains. 40 miles is what antennasdirect seems to suggest as a useful limit for many people. YMMV.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

to research OTA

www.antennaweb.org to find out how far you are and the direction of the towers. If they are pretty close and in one direction, it really helps.

and if you are really interested in delving into everything more deeply, here's a way to find out the antenna heights and powers of your local towers. Higher UHF channels can be more difficult to get in in some areas depending on many factors. 
http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/audio/tvq.html

Also please note that in 2009 all UHF channels above 51 wont exist. List of channel elections are:
http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DA-05-2649A2.pdf

It's important if you put up an antenna to see if your locals will be/ or are currently VHF also and you need the proper antenna type.


----------



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

If I get an off air antenna, how do these channels show up on my DVR? Just as additional channels? Based upon the antennaweb site, i was looking at the Terk TV42 clip on model that just clips on the dish. Thought that would be better than another dish on the roof. 

Does anyone have any feedback on this antenna? Good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how close are you and are all the towers in one direction? I have no experience with that antenna but am pretty sure that a clip on can't be as good as a directional on the roof (assuming the towers are all the same direction). however, if you can return the thing easily, i'd try the terk first. The channelmaster 4228 is a good uhf antenna and is only 40 bucks on sale online at the moment. We really need to know directions and distance first. 

The channels show up as 3-1 3-2 etc in the guide. But of course the real station could be anything up to 67.


----------



## jloving (Feb 11, 2006)

I used antennaweb and it showed the channels I want require different antennas. I only care about the major channels. 3 said to use a 'small multidirectional', one said to use a 'medium directional' and one said 'medium directional with preamp'. 

Of the 5 stations, all were between 18.1 and 19.1 miles away and all were between 141-143 compass orientation.


----------



## Cargret17 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that replied to this thread.
Over the weekend I ran my 4th line to my hr10-250 giving me 2 tuners, both with ota channels as well. Runs great.

I love being able to pause a live show, change the channel and watch another live show on a different channel. Than come back and play the program I was watching. Good stuff!

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jloving said:


> I used antennaweb and it showed the channels I want require different antennas. I only care about the major channels. 3 said to use a 'small multidirectional', one said to use a 'medium directional' and one said 'medium directional with preamp'.
> 
> Of the 5 stations, all were between 18.1 and 19.1 miles away and all were between 141-143 compass orientation.


If the 5 you care about are all UHF, are only 2 degrees apart, and you have no obstacles in the way, you 'may' be able to get away with an indoor antenna. If you can, it's worth trying some place locally with a return policy.

if it doesn't work, this one mounted outside would certainly be a good choice (though perhaps overkill, bigger usually doesn't hurt except in the wallet)
http://www.warrenelectronics.com/antennas/4228.htm


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cargret17 said:


> I love being able to pause a live show, change the channel and watch another live show on a different channel. Than come back and play the program I was watching. Good stuff!


Sports nuts go wild over that on football sundays. enjoy!


----------



## EricJ (Feb 18, 2006)

I recently purchased a HR10-250, and DirecTV installed an LNB-5. When they installed it, they only ran one line from the dish to the tuner. I was able to receive all of my channels, but not record two or watch live and record another channel. A friend suggested that I purchase a multiswitch (the HR10-250 suggests the same). I got one, installed it just behind the tuner (the sat cable into the 18v inlet; nothing into the 13v inlet; two out to the tuner). I can now have dual tuner capabilities, but I am now not getting blocks of channels. I was looking through the LNB-5 manual, and it says that has a built-in multiswitch. 

Is there any way to get the dual tuner to work on all channels without having to run another line?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I have the 3lnb dish but the new dish probably follows this same principle: If you only have 1 or 2 receivers (4 wires=2 tivos for example), you dont need a M/S, you can use the wires directly from the dish (i just forget how many come out of the new dish but it's at least 4 i'm sure). Quite frankly, if you bought a HDtivo and they didn't install 2 lines, the installer needs to be called back and he should run it for free. That's inexcusable. All tivos must have 2 wires and by you using just one to your M/S you bought, that's not the same thing as 2 wires from the dish to the receiver. (that's why you only get 1/2 the channels)

I hope you can take that M/S if you don't otherwise need it. Call directv and scream!


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

EricJ said:


> Is there any way to get the dual tuner to work on all channels without having to run another line?


 According to the documentation, the SS212 Smart Stacker and DMUX will work with a Phase III dish so it may work with newer dish if you are only wanting 101, 110 and 119. If this doesn't work, then you have to run another cable (which is probably cheaper anyway).

-Robert


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

rlj5242 said:


> If this doesn't work, then you have to run another cable (which is probably cheaper anyway).
> 
> -Robert


The installer must install 2 cables with every tivo ...period. So his cost for the 2nd cable will be $0


----------



## EricJ (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The smart stacker mentioned above still requires four lines from the dish for it to work.


----------

